# substrate



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 4, 2012)

I was thinking of switchin from cypress mulch what other substrate do you think is best?


----------



## fisheric (Feb 4, 2012)

j.sawyer48 said:


> I was thinking of switchin from cypress mulch what other substrate do you think is best?



im setting up malcom's new enclosure today. I went with top soil and redwood mulch (gorilla hair). I would have liked coconut fiber, but unless i can find large bags its not practical.


----------



## Dana C (Feb 4, 2012)

I had to switch to aspen because there isn't any cypress available in Idaho this time of year unless I want to spend big $$ at Petsmart. I buy small bales of coarse aspen shavings at a feed store for about $9 each. The bags are probably 3 cubic feet each. I leave the bags outside for a few days in low 20's weather to kill anything that may pose a problem. 
I know that most people on this site won't endorse the use of Aspen because it supposedly doesn't retain moisture. I mist my large cage daily that has 6" of Aspen in it. It also has restricted ventilation to retain humidity and is working out great. I will however get some cypress at Home Depot later this spring when they can order it.
Most snake breeders use Aspen successfully and recommend it highly.
I should add that I mix unfertilized potting soil and peatmoss into it as well.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks for the info guys


----------



## james.w (Feb 4, 2012)

I use dirt.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Feb 4, 2012)

I've heard sand and dirt mixtures are good


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 4, 2012)

Eco Earth is my substrate of choice. Works great for all sorts of critters.


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 4, 2012)

I use hemlock


----------



## Dana C (Feb 5, 2012)

I would consider using soil but here in Southern Idaho, we have a clay soil that gets very hard when dry and turns into brown grease when wet. I can buy bags of "top soil" however and I may use it along with some fiber type of substrate like Cypress, Hemlock or Aspen.
Even if I had decent sandy loam to dig up, it would be frozen hard as a rock for a couple more months.


----------

